# Overclocking without extra cooling



## Eterna1 (Sep 6, 2012)

I have a couple of questions.

My first question is about overclocking. I am debating between the 4670k, 4770 and the 4770k. My question is without adding extra cooling hardware, what will a (preferably very) stable operating speed be? I would like to go with the 4670k and overclock in .1-.3 ghz faster but like I said I don't want to add extra hardware. So, what I am asking is, with the 4670k or the 4770k what is a very stable overclocked speed that I could stay at without having to add extra cooling hardware?


My next question should be easier to answer. The 4670(k) is an i5 quad core processor but the i7 4770(k) is also a quad core processor only it is considered an i7. What are the differences between the two?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Overclocking a brand new CPU is kind of pointless in a way.

Gaining just .5GHz at max is unnoticeable and a waste of good hardware. Plus overclocking VOIDs your warranty of the CPU and motherboard.

If you still want to OC then a 3rd party CPU cooler is required for any time of OCing. That is a must.

Secondly i7's are really just i5's with some fake cores. That's all. And they can handle multitasking a little bit better.


----------



## Eterna1 (Sep 6, 2012)

Are you sure overclocking voids your warranty? I though the whole point of the k processors was to overclock them?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, the K series is just designed for hard core enthusiast who wish to change all of the CPU's settings.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Overclocking doesn't accrue the same benefits with modern computers as it did with older systems. This is because clock speed is now only one of many factors affecting overall system processing power. With the advent of on-chip caches, multi-channel memory architecture, multiple cores and multithreading, etc. overclocking a CPU isn't all that important any more. Mostly, overclocking now is done as a hobby by enthusiasts who have contests to see what scores they can get in benchmarks while keeping their system "stable" for a defined period of time, not for making a super-fast yet stable system. 

Even when a processor is designed for overclocking and the manufacturer instructs users on how to do it, overclocking still voids the warranty.



> Intel has not tested, and does not warranty, the operation of the processor beyond its specifications.


Overclocking Intel® Processors


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The benefits of OC'ing are minimal, at best, regardless of the speed obtained and it does void warranties.
Do not attempt any OC'ing with the OEM heatsink/fan.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Intel now sell warranties for K processors for $10 $20 same in pounds. Although they say they do not want people to overclock but if you do with a K processor they will replace as per your warranty if you damage.

Another point is that overclocking does limit the life span of a cpu but this is extremely minimal. A cpu at stock speeds may last 15 years, the same cpu with a 30% overclock may last 14 years. Either way that cpu will have been upgraded about 4 or 5 times in that period of time, so the warranty and longevity statements dont really mean anything.

Overclocking without an aftermarket cooler will yield limited results and cause high temperatures, this is why aftermarket coolers are made.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I hadn't heard of this but Intel does sell overclocking insurance now.

Home Page

1. You must purchase the plan within one year of the CPU purchase.
2. The plan only covers the CPU during the standard three-year warranty period.
3. If the CPU fails, you only get _one_ replacement, you can't buy another plan for the replacement.
4. Only certain model (e.g., "k") processors are covered.
5. The plan ranges from $20-$35 depending on model.
6. The Plan only applies to issues _directly related to performance tuning._
7. The plan does not affect anything covered the standard warranty, which is voided by overclocking. Therefore, if an overclocked processor fails due to a manufacturing defect you will not get it replaced.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

#7 is not qute true.


> The Plan will cover the processor running out of specifications for the remainder of the standard 3 year warranty.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

The standard warranty will give you unlimited replacements so if the replacement fails then it's warranted too. The overclocking plan is a one-time replacement.



> The Plan will cover the processor running out of specifications for the remainder of the standard 3 year warranty.


I take this to mean that the extended plan only covers the processor for the three years of its original warranty period. That is, if you buy the plan at almost the one-year cutoff, then you will have two years of coverage.



> The Plan is offered solely to replace a processor in the event the processor fails due to overclocking.


I take this to mean that if the processor fails due to a manufacturing defect and the original warranty was voided by overclocking that you are out if luck.




> Limited Warranty does NOT cover: ...any Product which has been modified or operated outside of Intel’s publicly available specifications




I agree, it's not exactly clear what's covered and what is not, which is the way with "legalese."​


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Looks like Intel has a included a "Catch-22" phrase. :smile:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I know someone who got a replacement and it was just an extreme overclock he did that went wrong.


----------

